# Grand Ridge Brewery $10k Showbag...



## Fents (27/8/08)

crikey...



heraldscum said:


> At the top end of the showbag spectrum, the $10,000 Grand Ridge is being marketed as the ultimate beer-and-beef showbag.
> 
> With a retail value of more than $14,000, it offers a fridge filled with Grand Ridge beer, a freezer filled with Grand Ridge Brewery beef, accommodation and discount vouchers.


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/8/08)

Ahh so that explains why the ones I bought were awful- they were saving the good batches for the showbag.


----------



## dj1984 (27/8/08)

i had the supershine when i was in melbourne i thought it was great but after that :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar (27/8/08)

Showbag breakdown: http://www.royalshow.com.au/showbags-view.asp?showbagid=539

'large' beer fridge with a single tap RRP of $4970

seems abit much... is the fridge gold plated?


----------



## Fents (28/8/08)

bertie beetle's gonna be furious this year. :lol:


----------



## jojai (28/8/08)

hair styling product discount? UBER SWEEEEEET!

Haven't tried the beer before, but selling at the show is shit.


----------



## HoppingMad (28/8/08)

Grand Ridge has some good brews. Natural Blonde is a fave of mine (tastes nothing like those 'orrid Boags Blondes, Pure Blondes - much tastier, not blando). Hatlifter Stout is also not bad if you're into the dark side.

Reckon $10,000 for 100 beers, a kegerator and an accommodation package is on the high side of things for me. Might have to go with the 'David Hasselhoff' showbag instead  . Much cheaper at $18! Not sure about what's in it though - a bunch of GR beers would be handier than a Hoff wig and a set of fluffy dice!

Hopper.


----------



## nabs478 (4/9/08)

That is absolutely crazy. I would be willing to bet that the only people (if any) that buy that, would be a misguided wife trying to salvage a dissolving marriage. Any self respecting guy could built that stuff for half the price, and would love heaps more because they built it!

Probably more of a marketing thing to get people talking....I guess it was a huge success.


----------

